# Conjuring-Reihe: Dank "Annabelle 2" das zweiterfolgreichstes Horror-Franchise aller Zeiten



## CarolaHo (20. August 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Conjuring-Reihe: Dank "Annabelle 2" das zweiterfolgreichstes Horror-Franchise aller Zeiten* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Conjuring-Reihe: Dank "Annabelle 2" das zweiterfolgreichstes Horror-Franchise aller Zeiten*


----------



## Spiritogre (20. August 2017)

Nie gehört, taugt das was? 
Wenn es sowas wie Saw ist verzichte ich allerdings gerne.


----------



## Headbanger79 (20. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nie gehört, taugt das was?
> Wenn es sowas wie Saw ist verzichte ich allerdings gerne.



Nein, ist nicht wie SAW, kein so Folterzeugs. Eher altmodischer Grusel. Obs dir gefällt kann ich aber nicht beurteilen


----------



## Spiritogre (20. August 2017)

Ich mag altmodischen Grusel. Muss ich also wohl doch mal schauen.


----------



## AlBundyFan (21. August 2017)

angeblich so erfolgreich und ich habe bis vor ein paar wochen noch nichtmal davon gewußt, daß es da mehrere zusammengehörende filme gibt....


----------



## Fireball8 (21. August 2017)

Die Filme finde ich persönlich echt klasse. Habe bloß die Annabelles noch nicht geguckt, da spalten sich die Meinungen. Aber die Conjuring-Filme sind feinster Grusel, gute Mischung aus subtilem Horror und Jump-Scares. Die Filmmusik ist manchmal echt gemein eingesetzt


----------

